

Ask HN: Don't you wish getting press were easier? - pdenya

We do too. We also don&#x27;t like dealing with expensive PR firms that add little value. That&#x27;s why we&#x27;re building a service that will help you get press. Instead of spamming journalists (which never works), let us help you (for free, while we&#x27;re in beta).<p>To participate, complete this form and we&#x27;ll be in touch: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;docs.google.com&#x2F;forms&#x2F;d&#x2F;14ijKSulwLPIi3HijAm4OG0kyEtgq6yFBF81zhW4P9ks&#x2F;viewform<p>About us: We have experience doing this at multiple startups, getting coverage in TechCrunch, VentureBeat, Mashable, etc.
======
notduncansmith
Hey OP, I'm working on a similar service and would love to get in touch about
possibly joining forces. Drop me a line, email's in my profile.

~~~
pdenya
I checked your profile but didn't see your email. My email's in my profile,
feel free to reach out.

~~~
notduncansmith
Haha I don't see one in yours, either. Fuck it, get at me on Skype:
notduncansmith

------
GuiA
Using the Ask HN feature to shamelessly promote your startup? Not cool. You're
not even asking anything.

~~~
pdenya
Sorry this post offended you. We're asking for like minded people who had a
similar problem to get in touch. "Show HN" and "Offer HN" didn't seem fitting
since we're not linking to our site.

You're right that it'd be better if there was some discussion happening here
but I've found that it's difficult to discuss specifics of PR problems in
public while avoiding naming names. How would you phrase a question like this
to encourage a conversation?

~~~
GuiA
I'm not offended at all.

However, I do think that posting this is most unexcellent. You're expecting
the community to give to you (by visiting your website and giving you
attention), and are giving nothing in return.

A better dynamic would be to give, expecting nothing in return, for example by
writing and submitting a blog post about some things you have learned about PR
while building your startup. If what you offer is of high quality, people will
have no problem giving back to you (for example by trying out your service if
they need it).

Do you think HN would be better or worse if _everyone_ posted 3 liners to
promote their startup?

